# [SOLVED] Beautiful Widgets



## eric0668 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was given this forum, which has wonderfully helped me with my PC, to help with AppBrain specifically, and Cells as well as computers

I hope you can help, and I hope I am not posting in the wrong spot (in some forums I have posted, for ex., "2 short questions." Is that ok, or should they be listed separately, like I am doing here?)

I have beautiful widgets and when I googled Beautiful Widgets Support, It took me to a forum, I posted, and they quickly responded the next day with an answer It doesnt work. I am surprised, it appears to be from the peope themselves or one who knows the product, YET IT DOES NOT WORK. are there things different about Tmo GS2 (and all Galaxies) that may not work the way he said?

PROBLEM/QUESTION is :


When I awake my phone, there are clouds passing by, and it takes an extra second or two for me to wake it. How do I stop the clouds? I logically would have thought, before he even recommended this, to untick, "unlock animations" But this did not work. 

Can you help ???


(misc ? - Is there a way to disable the lock screen without an app)
(do all GS2's when u clear the searches in the google search engine, NOT the settings, only clear 3-4 at a time, ask u if u want to, then do 3-4 more, etc)


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful Widgets*

Do you have the Weather Widget on the home screen of the phone?

I have a Desire HD running Sence (different OS, I know) and I'm sure there's someway of turning it off on that - I need to have a look again to make sure, but in the meantime, the only sure way that I can think of is to just take the widget off the home screen.


----------



## eric0668 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful Widgets*

Yes mine is on the touchwiz homescreen. I followed the Creator aadvice and removes the beautiful animation. Ty


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful Widgets*

Glad to hear you solved the problem. 

Happy to be of assistance.


----------



## eric0668 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful Widgets*

Thanks again for ur suggestions


----------

